# Volkswagen Group Modular Transverse Matrix (MQB) Architecture Revealed This Week



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As most Audi fans are aware, a new generation of A3 will debut at the Geneva Motor Show in March. Those in the know also probably know that the A3 and other Audi models with transverse engines like the TT and eventually the A1 will move to a new modular transverse matrix dubbed MQB. 

If MQB sounds similar to Audi's already employed MLB (modular longitudinal matrix) that underpins or will underpin nearly every model from A4 on up, that's because it is. The grand experiment of MLB was pioneered at Audi under then director Martin Winterkorn. Winterkorn has since moved on to VW and his revolutionary idea has expanded with the next product grouping to benefit being the transverse cars. Much of the same flexibility in materials, dimensions and hardware is what we've seen from MLB already, while MQB also pioneers some new material joining and modular technologies that Audi has hinted about in its next generation of MLB dubbed MLB-Evo.

So what does MQB bring to the table for A3, TT and the like? We've already seen the A3's * much upgraded infotainment systems at CES 2012 *. A higher degree of use for multi-materials such as hardened steel, aluminum and even carbon fiber are also expected. Imagine an S3 with lighter aluminum roof or RS 3 with carbon fiber roof and panels. While not confirmed details, this sort of thing can and likely will happen.










Volkswagen is holding something akin to an Audi Tech Day this week in Wolfsburg, giving journalists a detailed view of the new MQB and its various component offerings. Fourtitude contributing editor and VWvortex.com editor-in-chief Jamie Vondruska is attending the event and will be providing more information upon his return. In the meantime, the Volkswagen Group has released the following press release with some of the basic details being presented. Read it below.



> •*MQB exploits synergies in key technologies across vehicle classes and brands
> •*MQB makes luxury class technologies accessible to high-volume models
> 
> Wolfsburg, 01 February 2012: This year, the Volkswagen Group will be introducing the Modular Transverse Matrix – the German acronym is MQB (Modularer Querbaukasten) – for the Volkswagen, Audi, ŠKODA and SEAT brands. The MQB strategy represents a turning point in the design and production of future automobiles with transverse-mounted engines. The Modular Transverse Matrix standardises many vehicle component parameters – across brands and vehicle classes. At the same time, it offers access to new technologies.
> ...


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

What I like about this news is the seemingly incredible amount upscale technology going into the A3.
What I'd really like to see is an introduction of new technology for the engines as well....besides turning a cylinder off at cruising speed (when the motor is already is operating at it's most efficient level). 

The standardized engine mounts sounds like a nod to ease glitches on the assembly line. No big news there except to perhaps underscore the the certain eventuality of production and assembly to other countries in growing markets.


----------

